
Show HN: SandySearch – Waze for services during or after a disaster - mkobar
Anyone in path of Hurricane Michael?<p>If so please feel free to use our Call for Code entry: SandySearch. It is a tool that can find gas stations that actually have gas, around you now.<p>Go here to use it: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;plu.sh&#x2F;sandys" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;plu.sh&#x2F;sandys</a><p>It is also available on the Google Play store:<p><a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;apps&#x2F;testing&#x2F;io.ionic.sandysearch" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;apps&#x2F;testing&#x2F;io.ionic.sandysearch</a><p>More information on the app, entry and how it works here:<p><a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;devpost.com&#x2F;software&#x2F;sandy-search" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;devpost.com&#x2F;software&#x2F;sandy-search</a><p>All comments and feedback welcome.
======
mkobar
SandySearch is now on the Apple App Store too:

[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/sandysearch/id1438425201?ls=...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/sandysearch/id1438425201?ls=1&mt=8)

------
mkobar
Now on Google Play (not beta) here:

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=io.ionic.sandy...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=io.ionic.sandysearch)

------
mkobar
Another take on this here:

[https://www.illawarramercury.com.au/story/518649/after-
sandy...](https://www.illawarramercury.com.au/story/518649/after-sandy-search-
for-wi-fi-and-coffee/)

